# Dog Feed



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

My pup age is 4 months. I am just wanted to know how much food our pup need daily. How much food weight is essential for pup and which types of food they like to eat most? Share your experiences.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I free fed both dogs but when KC was first brought in at 9 weeks for a couple weeks she was fed only in the playpen 3 times a day. Now the kibbles are left in the kitchen for whenever she's hungry durin the day and also Dex too but he usually waits until me or my mom comes home to eat. When dex was a pup it was 1/4 of a cup then gradually more each time from the automatic feeder. Amount of food should consist on weight and age


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oops forgot to say both kids are fed on wellness core and they love it. Dex,was always a picky eater...hes had almost every brand out that hollistic or close to raw and even raw but hated it all...im so glad he loves his wellness core reduced fat lol


----------

